# Lorry Driver killed by brick from M3 bridge



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WTF  I am always nervous when I see people on motorway bridges....some fuckwit drops a brick from a bridge for some "fun" and a hard worker get killed..

We need a death sentence in this country...find the shits and chop their hands off..


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very sad - a bit worrying as thats my route home tonight - unfortunately that bridge is on the rough side of farnborough in a council area full of scum  - c*nts.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

no point chopping there hands off, it will only cost us money as they will claim they can not work after they get out. bring back hanging [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ....some fuckwit drops a brick from a bridge for some "fun" and a hard worker get killed..


F****** idiots!



> unfortunately that bridge is on the rough side of farnborough in a council area full of scum Â


Be carefull linking 'council' with 'scum' someone on here is bound to get offended.



> We need a death sentence in this country...find the shits and chop their hands off..


"how can anyone condone violence against those who dare to commit these acts against us" .... or something like that...

Send them on a "character building holiday" instead.

F*****G little wankers deserve their backsides whipped.

Oh I'm so wrong, I don't mind my car being vandalised, my house broken into, bricks coming through my windscreen etc etc


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

This kind of action MUST have a consequence...the picture on TV shows a cab with a fooking great hole through the window....the guy will have been hit face or chest with a brick a 50 odd mph..

They say a Murder hunt is on...it better be bloody murder....

no they'll plead insanity...and get the holiday!  

It sickens me some family gets to lose a husband/father because of some sick sick shit....I'm sorry but that person does not deserve to live! there is no remorse that can pay for this kind of sensless waste.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

My cousin was driving home in his new'ish bmw coupe. He had was returning from a holiday with his wife and daughter (less than 1 yr old at the time i think).

As they are driving along someone dropped a paving slab on their car. Windscreen shattered. The baby was in the front with one of those backward facing seats. Thank god none of them were seriously hurt, but they did have to go down the hospital and make sure that no glass had gone in anyones eye etc.

I don't think these incidents are isolated. What makes someone do something like this? On seconds thoughts - I don't give a fook - there is no excuse.

I fully agree. Chop the bastards hands off, make them exempt from any kind of social services or aid, and leave them to rot.

phoTToniq.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I drove past this on the other carriageway this morning. There were loads of police there and it was cordoned off. I didn't realise it was a brick. The hole in the windscreen looked bigger. I didn't realise the guy died until I was on my way home tonight.

It really freaked me out. I hope they catch the little bastard.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Unbelievable .

I hope the people who did it get caught, sent down & gang-raped every night.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, most likely they are kids that they thing it is a game!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> Unfortunately, most likely they are kids that they thing it is a game!


Agreed - I saw this on the news tonight and said in front of my 11 yr old son and 8 yr old daughter that this is probably some 13 yr old kid 'having some fun'!
If he's seen that (s)he's murdered someone, I would imagine they are shitting themselves (or maybe not, depending on their conscience).
IIRC, this ain't the first time this has happened in the J3-J4 area of the M3?

What a waste!

(oh yea - this is flame room - fucking little wank of a shit arsehole - get buggered in Broadmoor!!!!!)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Very sad - a bit worrying as thats my route home tonight - unfortunately that bridge is on the rough side of farnborough in a council area full of scum Â  - c*nts. Â


Oi I am currently living near there, I, myself girlfriend & daughter are certainley not scum, & I know lots of other people living in this area who are decent people also.

Although this is not the first time it has happended, a year or two back kids through a concrete block of the bridge into an oncoming car, the guy from what I remember was left in a very bad way ie brain damage, massive bone structure rebuilding.

Unfortunatley a lot of the kids round here seem to run riot, the parents apparently do not give a f*ck.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Unfortunatley a lot of the kids round here seem to run riot, the parents apparently do not give a f*ck.


Kill the Parents as well. 

We put a lot of effort into our kids and the worst thing that fucks them up is School....other fucking kids whos parents think the school should bring them up.

I have to have a goddam test to drive a car who bloody tests people to be able to bring up a child.

no one! Its their God given right to be some of the worlds most useless parents!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> who bloody tests people to be able to bring up a child.
> 
> no one! Its their God given right to be some of the worlds most useless parents!


I agree one hundred percent. These people have no social responsibility and out to be sterilised before they can bear children.  

......and before some namby pamby pinko pacifist asks.....yes, I'll be very happy to administer the treatment myself.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dont have children myself <phew >, but I agree with the above. I suspect the majority of these rogues are also not intentional creations, & are more likely evidence of ineducation...

Sad really .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just be extra vigilant when approaching a bridge to go under and slow down so it gives you enough breaking distance to stop if you suspect anything .


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I was kinda hoping to get a few missiles, if the allied forces have any left over once they finish


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

how about CCTV on every motorway overpass near a populated area?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Kill the Parents as well. Â
> 
> We put a lot of effort into our kids and the worst thing that fucks them up is School....other fucking kids whos parents think the school should bring them up.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

This was the route we took to go to the IOW. It's also the route we take to go down to Cornwall and Devon regularly.

It's happened before on this stretch of M'way.

The problem is that now, only a few parents seem to think it is their responsibility to teach their kids morals.

I have to say, Wak & Mrs Wak have got it right - their kids are the tops, probably because they actually take an interest in what they're doing - unlike a lot of other parents.

Just wait and see who gets caught for this terrible act - a bloody kid who's parents didn't have a clue what he/she was doing.

Moley


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Oi I am currently living near there, I, myself girlfriend & daughter are certainley not scum, & I know lots of other people living in this area who are decent people also.


ok - bit of a generalisation - but as you say yourself



> Unfortunatley a lot of the kids round here seem to run riot, the parents apparently do not give a f*ck.


 :-/


----------

